# Buckeye Iced?



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey is buckeye iced out or what??? I'm thinking of going if it's not.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BassBoss said:


> Hey is buckeye iced out or what??? I'm thinking of going if it's not.


More then likely yeas, Water temps were low already, and no wind with cold temps will lock her up fast....


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

My buddy's grandma lives out there and she says its covered! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Buddy just called me from lake at 79 ramp all open duck hunters are out in numbers too.


----------



## Wingbuster (Oct 27, 2012)

I hunted Buckeye Lake till dark today. Most of the lake is still open. However, things are changing rapidly. Might only be a couple days left for boating. The ramps required salt and a shovel today. Several groups had trucks get stuck.


----------



## FatDan (Dec 30, 2012)

Any ice in canals?


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Heads up guys,I just came back from Buckeye.North Shore is wide open canals have a lite skim of ice,not safe at all.1 guy was fishin by the bridge and there were 5 boat trailers in the parking lot.wind is blowing into the bank.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds like she won't give up ice until middle of the week... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Perchy - I'll have Pat let me know when it's safe. I will post here when I hear from him.
As is posted it is still no where close to fishable yet. If the temps stay what they are calling for, we should be OK by next weekend. I'll have all my gear ready this week.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

DaleM said:


> If the temps stay what they are calling for, we should be OK by next weekend.


I cant wait!!!! Bring on the ice!!!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

If all works out and we have atleast 4 inches of ice on the lake I will be out. I can't wait - The first Ice is always the best.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Keep checking guys. I'll let you know as soon as he tells me it's safe. ( he live at fairfield beach, so he has the first hand info)


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Dale - Any word on Buckeye Ice? I am hoping to hit it Saturday with my daughter. I am not taking any chances with her if it is questionable ice.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Bluegillin' said:


> I am hoping to hit it Saturday with my daughter. I am not taking any chances with her if it is questionable ice.


Really? The impression I get is you are willing to take chances. The seasons early. We have two months of ice building temperatures ahead of us. Safer ice will come!


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Not sure how you got the impression that I will take a chance when in my post I wrote "I am *not* taking any chances..."


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Bluegillin

I talked to him yesterday and he is going to check again either tonight or early tomorrow. Yesterday they had about 3" or so. He's guessing "MAYBE" Sunday or early next week we should be good to go. I'm packed and ready to go so as soon as I hear I will post it on here.

Muskarp - He won't have to worry about being safe, I don't post it's safe unless I know it's safe. Besides he did say he's not taking any chances.


----------

